# windows 8 Taskmanager "Zugriff Verweigert!"



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt neulich ein Problem und zwar kann ich über den Taskmanager keine Prozesse mehr schließen.... -.- Sie wandern dann zu "Hintergrundprozesse" Sobald ich dann auf Details klicke und sie darüber beende will erhalt ich immer die Meldung Task konnte nicht beendet werden "Zugriff Verweigert" -.- Ich muss denn PC immer neu starten, weil wenn z.B  Spotify Abstürzt und ich es dann wieder starten will kommt die Meldung es Läuft bereits, genau so wie mit BF3 es wird dann als "Inaktiv" gesetzt und ich kann das Spiel dann nicht mehr starten.... Ich kann so gut wie kein Task beenden so als ob ich keine Rechte habe

 Ich hab den Taskmanager auch schon als Admin gestartet aber das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Master-Thomas (5. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ich hab mal ein paar programme geschlossen -geht. Wie siehst du die Hintergrundprogramme. Läuft denn die Anwendung noch unter Dienste?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir gehen auch Einige nur halt die nicht die Abgestürzt sind wie zb eben Spotify und Battlefield. Unter Dienste sehe ich kein Spotify. Das ist umständlich immer wegen einem Programm den PC neuzustarten -.- Wenn ich dann unter Details den Prozess beenden will kommt Zugriff verweigert


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war das bisher ein Zeichen dafür, daß die Anwendung nicht ganz kompatibel zu 8ight ist. Da wurden doch Dinge geändert. 
MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2012)

Hast volle Adminrechte? 

Auch mal die Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktivieren. 


Ich kann ohne Probleme Prozesse killen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab voll rechte. Ich kann auch ohne Probleme jeden Task killen nur halt nicht die die Abgestürzt sind ...


----------



## JanDeHud (13. Februar 2013)

Ja das ist wohl irgendein neues "Feature" von Win8 das abgestürzte Tasks im Taskmanager verblieben und auch weiter mit Speicherverbrauch angezeigt werden. Das verhindert natürlich auch das die Anwendung neu gestartet wird. Gutes Beispiel das auch schon genannt wurde, Battlefield 3. Weiß nicht genau woran das liegt vielleicht daran das es aus Origin heraus läuft oder so. Alternative Taskmanager wie Process Explorer und Windows Bordmittel wie "taskkill" sind leider auch nutzlos der Zugriff wird immer verweigert. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee mal abgesehen vom aussachalten der Benutzerkontenverwaltung was meiner Meinung nach ein übler Hack ist weil das System dann in einem gewissen Maß unsicherer wird.


----------



## JanDeHud (14. Februar 2013)

Nichtmal die Admins von Microsoft kennen eine Lösung habe ein Ticket gefunden das seit 17 Januar offen ist und es gab genau eine Antwort eines Admins und die war nett ausgedrückt useless.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...to-end-a/e08a48aa-6612-47aa-be9f-93c814721c6c


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Februar 2016)

Gut zu wissen, dass es als Problem erkannt wurde.
Besonder Steam Spiele blieben immer wieder nach dem Beenden hängen. 
Sehr ärgerlich, da nur ab- und neu anmelden hilft...


----------

